# Do starter villagers never upgrade their homes?



## FoxFeathers (Apr 11, 2020)

So the guys you started with, they never get the  fancy "true" houses their chars get?
I kinda like a couple of my starters, but I don't want them to live in a shack forever. Do they ever get their true house styles?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 11, 2020)

Not as far as I can tell, although I have heard that they move into normal houses if they are ever adopted.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Apr 11, 2020)

kind of a bummer. Oh well, I guess when they wanna move I'll let 'em drift out. At least none of them were dreamies?


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 11, 2020)

It seems that they don't, but I can say from first hand experience that Audie's interior changed to her real one when she moved into my town from the one I adopted her in.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 11, 2020)

nope, but their houses changes when they move out. happened to my friend, and their friend who acquired the voided villager.


----------



## Deca (Apr 11, 2020)

Wow I'm so glad I didn't reset for my dream starter villagers. I'd rather get them at a later point with their designated furniture than have them from the beginning with the butt ugly default ones


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 11, 2020)

Nope....... stares at Poncho’s single sleeping bag and clock.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 11, 2020)

Yeah I think the first 5 villagers in your town always have the same house for everyone except for the requested furniture when it was built


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 11, 2020)

Yeah, they never seem to upgrade. I'm really glad I did not try and reset for a dream villager.

They do get their real furniture if someone adopts them, though. I gave Flora to a friend and went to visit her today and she had the house she would normally have rather than the starter home she had in my town.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks for the info guys! Appreciated!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 11, 2020)

Yea it sucks that they don't eventually change which would actually make more sense but I have to still kick out Cherry, Audie, and Mitzi which sucks but they aren't Dreamies of mine so I'm ok with booting them lol!


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 11, 2020)

And here I thought they eventually change it. Idec if Dom keeps the ugly default furniture then, he's not going anywhere.


----------



## brodes (Apr 11, 2020)

Vintage Viola said:


> And here I thought they eventually change it. Idec if Dom keeps the ugly default furniture then, he's not going anywhere.



Ha, I was gonna say...Audie, Marina, and Scoot can enjoy their block furniture, they're not going anywhere!


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 11, 2020)

They will place furniture you give them. I gave Sprocket sports-y items like a baseball mitt chair and a racecar bed and he put them up.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 11, 2020)

Hmmmm, I'm not really sure. I've seen Mira start going for a Wooden-Block-Toy theme but Buck still has an empty and bland house. I've given him a basketball hoop before but he never placed in his house (probably not enough space?). Maybe I should give him smaller items.


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 12, 2020)

Does anyone know if you move out your first 5 (the ones with the default homes) and then get 5 new villagers if there will be any villagers still left with the default ones?


----------



## Poseidon910 (May 4, 2020)

I have snake and diva as my starter villagers can I invite snake through amiibo I know our friendship will reset but I want him to have his house and same goes for diva


----------

